# Ripped off by Integy!



## bharrill402 (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone else been ripped off when ordering from Integy? I ordered from them over a week ago. They say they ship in 48 hours and my order has not shipped in 8 days now. I have emailed them several times with no response. They were quick to take my $64 though!


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

When you ordered, you should have received a tracking number. It may be the fault of the usps or fedex and not integy. If you have not received a tracking number, I would make one attempt to contact Integy and get it straightened out. If that does not work contact your credit card and open a claim against that transaction. Integy is based in California, I feel that you will get this situation resolved. I am leary about buying stuff from foreign based companies, but Integy is here in the good ole USA.

http://www.integy.com/cp.html?n=tech-support


----------



## Cesar (Feb 13, 2010)

I seriously doubt they're 'ripping you off' You should try and call them. Works for me. I checked out integy website for a number you can reach them at but they don't have one lol just a fax number.


----------



## bharrill402 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Integy where is my order???*



Cesar said:


> I seriously doubt they're 'ripping you off' You should try and call them. Works for me. I checked out integy website for a number you can reach them at but they don't have one lol just a fax number.


That is the problem. There is no phone number and they do not return e-mail at any of their posted e-mail addresses. When I check my order on their site it shows the payment date and the amount paid. There is no tracking number or date shipped. They have made it essentially impossible to contact them


----------



## Target (Dec 22, 2009)

Have you tried contacting them through their Ebay store?


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

Intgey inc
1140 Centre Dr Ste E, Walnut, CA 91789
(909) 444-2766

12 miles from my house. Want i go over there? lol


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

They have a nice product, BUT their customer service suxs. It maybe back ordered also ,alot of stuff on their site says in stock all the way though the order but when order shows up it is back ordered. We sent in some chargers about 2 months ago for warranty and haven't heard anything back about them. Super fast service is their middle name . LOL


----------



## Tweakgeek (Dec 29, 2009)

WOW i have always known Intgey as being top notch..


----------



## bharrill402 (Oct 6, 2009)

Butters16 said:


> They have a nice product, BUT their customer service suxs. It maybe back ordered also ,alot of stuff on their site says in stock all the way though the order but when order shows up it is back ordered. We sent in some chargers about 2 months ago for warranty and haven't heard anything back about them. Super fast service is their middle name . LOL


Found their number last night and called them 6 times today. Nobody answered and there is no answering machine. I filed a dispute with Paypal yesterday and Integy has not responded to Paypal's request for a response. Integy is a joke!!!


----------



## bharrill402 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for all of your help everyone. I just sent them two emails through their ebay store. Maybe they will answer those. If not, I may pay THIRDPLACE to drive 12 miles and get some answers for me.


----------



## bharrill402 (Oct 6, 2009)

They still do not respond or answer the phone. I filed a dispute with Paypal and Integy only responded that they would not ship my order unless I closed the dispute...yeah right. They refuse to give me a tracking number or ship date. So now I have filed a claim with Paypal to get my money back. Needless to say I will be returning the $100 worth of Integy parts that I bought at the LHS. Be aware that this company does not value it's customers and will steal your money!!!


----------

